# Breeding our own buck to our own does for the first time today!



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 3, 2012)

So excited   (and hubby is rolling eyes at me)!  Our vet check came back clean, CD&T shots are up to date, hooves are trimmed, doe conditions, are great and two are in heat, so here we go!!!  Any other pointers before we go ahead with our ladies date tonight?  We have done rent-a-buck in the past so this will be our first time using our own bucks and ladies.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 3, 2012)

Um, uh, put them together and wait...  Should be pretty easy.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 3, 2012)

Hope all goes well for you.   I mean the does.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 3, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Um, uh, put them together and wait...  Should be pretty easy.


LOL. Yeah & your buck might want a cigarette afterwards. Maybe the does too, who's to say.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 3, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Um, uh, put them together and wait...  Should be pretty easy.


  Ya mean I don't need to get out the goat health book and go over the birds and bees section with them?


----------



## Renegade (Mar 3, 2012)

I would wait until April (or at least the next heat) to breed. If you breed them now you'll have babies during the hottest part of the year. The flies will eat those babies alive and the heat will stress both them and their dams.

Donna


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 3, 2012)

Where are the pictures of all parties involved?


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 3, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Where are the pictures of all parties involved?




For a minute there I thought your post was asking for pictures of all THE parties.  So we should see all the goats sitting around having cake, ice cream, streamers,  and maybe a popper or two.   A little alfalfa sprout salad.   Some goat shish-ka-bobs with raisins, grapes, apple and banana slices on a stick...  I had to re-read the thing twice.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 3, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 3, 2012)

Our selected buck for this season's breeding.






And the play by play...
(Knock Knock)  "Hello my ladies, might I come in"


"Omigosh girls, it's that stud muffing from around the corner!"





"Eeek!  





"Does my fur look alright?"





Rosie and Apollo sitting in a tree...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 3, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  x2


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 3, 2012)

What cute and great pictures. Thank you for sharing. What a handsome man. Thanks for posting, can't wait to see the babes.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 3, 2012)

Next season's sweetheart:  Baby bucklings Eros (white) and Perseus (blue-eyed tri color)


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness. Beautiful!


----------

